# Datenvolumenzähler und Protokollierungprog



## convo (4. Februar 2005)

<!--StartFragment --> hi leute,
ich brauche irgendein Programm,womit man alles,was am PC gemacht wird autoamtisch mitprotokolliert.
also es sollte dann alles vermerken,was gedownlodet wurde bzw. was installiert wurde und eventuell die setups vermkeren,wo die liegen oder sie extra abspeichern...
Es sollte auch per klick den PC wieder zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt wiederherstellen können,wenn mal der PC von einem bestimmten Download nen Schluckauf gekriegt hat oder aus welchen gründen auch immer auf einmal speed verloren hat,dann sollte ich zu einem zeitpunkt wiederherstellen können,wo alles glatt lief..
zwar hat Windows XP das auch,gennant Systemwiederherstellung,aber ist mir ZUU unzuverlässig,es kam sogar vor,dass ALLE Systemprüfpunkte gelöscht wurden oder es nicht mehr zum wiederherstellen ging.
Es sollte also UNBEDINGT ZUVERLÄSSIG sein und mich auf es verlassen können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







es muss auch DEUTSCH sein und ob es freeware oder shareware ist,ist momentan uninteressant


Als Datenvolumenzählerprogramm hab ich das Freeware-Programm TDSL-Speed-Manager.
Als ich vor kurzem auf die version 5.2 geupdate habe,ist es nur noch müll...
Ich muss vor jedem internetzugang schauen,ob es auch mitlzählt,denn es kommt SEHR OFT vor,dass es,obwohl ich angeklickt habe,es solle mit Windows starten,auf einmal nicht mehr startet und ich es manuell starten muss und der Hacken zur Datenvolumezählung ist dann auch draußen.

Seit der neuen Version 5.2 kommt es auch häufiger vor,dass es,obowohl es an ist und alles aktivert ist,es einfach nicht mitzählt..
da ich 1500 Mb Traffic hab,ist sozusagen JEDES MB wichtig...

ich brauch auch hierfür ein Tool,dass Unzuverlässigkeit NICHT kennt...

es sollte auch besser sein und nicht so wenig funktionen haben,wie TDSL-Speed-Manager und UNBEDINGT von schlimmsten Bugs frei sein und auch mitzählen können..
Hier gilt auch: DEUTSCH muss es haben und preis ist egal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vielen dank schon mal


----------



## MrMo (4. Februar 2005)

Also da fällt mir jetzt nur WU-Meter ein, aber ich glaube der hat net alle Funktionen die du benötigst, ist aber auf jeden Fall besser als SpeedManager.


----------



## convo (4. Februar 2005)

kannst du auch die homepage mal posten,denn google findet dieses programm irgendwie nicht 

 Weiß jemand vielleicht noch mehr adressen bzw. programme?


----------

